# Hyatt Beach House Units



## Kal (Sep 28, 2016)

Something new from Hyatt Beach House.  The HOA is selling 35 foreclosure units from Week 1 to 50.  Point ranges from 1300 to 2000.  Highest price is $7,900.

 Very interesting as this may be one of the first in the HRC to give an opportunity to current Beach House owners.


----------



## melroseman (Sep 28, 2016)

I agree...wish everyplace did it.  Many high-point weeks available for $4900...better than resale prices.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 28, 2016)

Would these purchases still be considered resale or bought from the developer


----------



## Kal (Sep 28, 2016)

These units are being handled by a local Key West real estate agent so I would assume these do not qualify as "developer sold units".  That status would likely have to come directly through Hyatt sales.

 There are two 2000 point units, each priced at $7900, first come first served.


----------



## maizeandblue (Sep 28, 2016)

What's the link to the broker?


----------



## Kal (Sep 29, 2016)

maizeandblue said:


> What's the link to the broker?



Check your messages.


----------



## MG5 (Sep 29, 2016)

can you send me the link, please


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 29, 2016)

We just received the letter. The units are offered first to current owners at Beach House but as of Oct. 12 at 10 PM all remaining units will be available to the general public. Some  1880 point units are only 4900, less than what we paid resale while some are priced at 6900. 7,900 for 2000 pt units.


----------



## dewdrops (Oct 2, 2016)

*Link to broker*

Could you PM me the link also?
I own at the beach house but did not get a letter yet.
Thanks


----------



## LurkerBee (Oct 2, 2016)

Tucson traveler said:


> We just received the letter. The units are offered first to current owners at Beach House but as of Oct. 12 at 10 PM all remaining units will be available to the general public. Some  1880 point units are only 4900, less than what we paid resale while some are priced at 6900. 7,900 for 2000 pt units.



Interesting... I lost a beach house 2000 or unit to ROFR a few months ago that was higher than these prices. Will these sales be subject to ROFR? I'd love a PM with the info once they become available to all.


----------

